# Paph. sangii



## Martin (Jul 7, 2011)

Paphiopedilum sangii  von epicphals auf Flickr




Paphiopedilum sangii  von epicphals auf Flickr




Paphiopedilum sangii  von epicphals auf Flickr


----------



## Shiva (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful! I've always loved this species.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful purple petals!


----------



## Lint (Jul 7, 2011)

Amazing! Is this a first flower? How big is your plant?


----------



## emydura (Jul 7, 2011)

Very nice Martin. Not a species you see everyday.

David


----------



## Rick (Jul 7, 2011)

I think that is the best flower of this species I've ever seen:clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 7, 2011)

Whooo! that's nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 7, 2011)

Where is that jealous smiley!


----------



## Braem (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice ... very good colour and very nice pouch ... When Helmut Sang called me ... it did not take a second to know that was a new species. I remember that as if it had been yesterday.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 7, 2011)

:clap::clap: :smitten::smitten: Wonderful colorful alien!
I keep saying ....
mine will bloom one day, it's been steadily growing!


----------



## John M (Jul 7, 2011)

Awesome colour! What a beauty!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 8, 2011)

Looking at this one I could begin liking that species !!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jul 8, 2011)

THe pouch is different from most I've seen. Nice colors to the dorsal and petals. I wish I had not cooked mine!


----------



## wolverine329 (Jul 8, 2011)

Divine species, one of my favourite


----------



## Martin (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for your kind comments. Great that you like it as I do.


----------



## jtrmd (Jul 8, 2011)

Now thats not a bad looking sangii


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2011)

I really love the colours of this species.


----------



## peter.orchid (Jul 9, 2011)

Very nice Paph. sangii!
Dr. Braem wrote in his latest book that Paphiopedilum sangii
is very rare in cultivation. (Braem & Chiron 2003, Page 195)
But I have seen one in the greenhouse of an orchid friend
and now another one in this forum.
Peter


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 9, 2011)

i think they have become slightly more common in the U.S. in the past several years. i don't think there is big demand so i don't think a lot of people produce them


----------



## Rick (Jul 10, 2011)

likespaphs said:


> i think they have become slightly more common in the U.S. in the past several years. i don't think there is big demand so i don't think a lot of people produce them



They die easy and Glen D says they're a pain to germinate. I know there are a handful of BS plants left at OL and Piping Rock with regular breeding attempts. But I wouldn't count on large numbers hidden away in US collections.


----------



## Ayreon (Jul 10, 2011)

*Anoter sangii*

Maybe not as sexy flower as the one Martin showed us recently, but it's a happy plant


----------



## Martin (Jul 10, 2011)

really well grown plant! Congrats!


----------



## Rick (Jul 10, 2011)

You two should breed these plants and send the seed to me!


----------



## John M (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh, I'm sorry; but, Rick misspoke. Bad Rick! He meant to say that you should send the seed to me!


----------



## Rick (Jul 10, 2011)

John M said:


> Oh, I'm sorry; but, Rick misspoke. Bad Rick! He meant to say that you should send the seed to me!


Ok John Don't make me come up to Hamilton to arm wrestle you for orchid seedoke:oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 10, 2011)

I think I should referee!


----------



## baodai (Jul 11, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> I think I should referee!



This is why I love this forum, This is why my greenhouse got offsets, :rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy: ... 
Thank you, Heather and John for letting us talk

Sorry Martin ......
BD


----------



## baodai (Jul 11, 2011)

anyone knows, where i can find sangii x venustum ? flask is ok also
Thanks,
BD


----------



## michi (Jul 11, 2011)

How do you bring your sangii to bloom?

2009 i get an sangii. it was an small plants with a starting new growth.
after one year the old growht is bigger than before and looks very healthy and the new growth is as strong as the old.
now they both make new leafs(2or3 in one year) but no other growths or especially a bud.

do anybody have a tip for me?


----------



## Ayreon (Jul 11, 2011)

I've grown it in my livingroom under tubes, it blooms. I've grown it in my greenhouse (warm) under tubes, it blooms. Don't know if I have a very easy and tolerant clone, but to me this is one of the easiest species I own.


----------



## Bolero (Jul 12, 2011)

That is amazing colour.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 14, 2011)

Ayreon said:


> I've grown it in my livingroom under tubes, it blooms. I've grown it in my greenhouse (warm) under tubes, it blooms. Don't know if I have a very easy and tolerant clone, but to me this is one of the easiest species I own.


 - They dont take to well to roasting unfortunately!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 14, 2011)

NYEric said:


> - They dont take to well to roasting unfortunately!



You had it _in_ your stove??? oke:


----------



## John M (Jul 14, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> You had it _in_ your stove??? oke:



LOL! You know, since we're talking about NYEric, I wouldn't be surprised if he did "redesign" his oven as a temporary growth chamber........He's still learning to remember to remove the plants first, before he preheats the oven when he wants some pizza!:rollhappy:


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2011)

John M said:


> LOL! You know, since we're talking about NYEric, I wouldn't be surprised if he did "redesign" his oven as a temporary growth chamber........He's still learning to remember to remove the plants first, before he preheats the oven when he wants some pizza!:rollhappy:



WE LOVE YOU ERIC!!!!!!


----------



## dodidoki (Jul 15, 2011)

Ooooooooohhh, this is a wonderful colour form of this specie!!!!!!!!!Excellent, I think really AWARDABLE clone!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 15, 2011)

Rick said:


> WE LOVE YOU ERIC!!!!!!



Yes -- for sure. We only tease people we like.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2011)

It was a stupid mistake. The worse part was that it had just put out a new leaf. In October I will go to the source again and see if there are any left.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 19, 2011)

NYEric said:


> It was a stupid mistake. The worse part was that it had just put out a new leaf. In October I will go to the source again and see if there are any left.



Any luck Eric? I'm in the market for sangii myself.


----------



## Roth (Jul 19, 2011)

Martin's photo is from the same type as sangii var. ayubianum. The plants are a bit different from standard sangii.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 19, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Any luck Eric? I'm in the market for sangii myself.



I will call this afternoon.


----------



## baodai (Jul 21, 2011)

NYEric said:


> I will call this afternoon.


good luck Mr. I got them all from Glen last year...oke:
BD


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2011)

baodai said:


> good luck Mr. I got them all from Glen last year...oke:
> BD


He's not my source-Haha! oke:


----------

